# Post Your Wallpaper! (Not Screenshot)



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

What's up guys!
There was one of these threads in the Galaxy Nexus forums and it was awesome! Thought I'd start one for the S3's massive screen!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Post my wallpaper. But not a screen shot? Ok? Although I never seen a thread like this before lol...










Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

orrrr did u mean my phones wallpaper without the icons on the page??? oops??? lol


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Lol no just like the wallpaper you're using currently. I'm just using stock and they're boring haha

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Wrong team didnt u mean to put the steelers up there ;-). J/k

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

djj624 said:


> Wrong team didnt u mean to put the steelers up there ;-). J/k
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


hahah sikeee.. got beat by teeblowww!!!


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Nothing too complex....









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Joe, he meant the actual wallpaper not a screenshot. Like a .jpg so other people can save it to their computer or phone so they have more wallpapers to choose from. Like this


----------



## ftmaniac948 (Nov 25, 2011)

Got this one through the zedge app

Sent from my htc_jewel using RootzWiki


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

landshark said:


> Joe, he meant the actual wallpaper not a screenshot. Like a .jpg so other people can save it to their computer or phone so they have more wallpapers to choose from. Like this


Good call

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

ftmaniac948 said:


> Got this one through the zedge app
> 
> Sent from my htc_jewel using RootzWiki


That's my new one lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## dustin.mccutchen (Jul 30, 2011)

The first one is me wallpaper the second is my lock screen

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

dustin.mccutchen said:


> The first one is me wallpaper the second is my lock screen
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


you can change the lockscreen wallpaper??


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Using a picture of the moon I took on the last full moon (july 3rd).


----------



## dustin.mccutchen (Jul 30, 2011)

Yep settings >wallpaper > lock screen

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

Gotta go with a classic. Longcat is long lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

My current

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

blue goes with ICS


----------



## Thisguy89 (Jun 25, 2011)

Wallpaper:







Lock screen:


----------



## goodwidp (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

Currently


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

Alternate


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

One more


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

oddball said:


> One more


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

johnomaz said:


>


LOL look up Infected by Scott Sigler that is what the background is. I have had it a while it was the background on my original EnV and that has to be 6-7 years at least


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

Actually had this as a ringtone too
http://www.myxer.com/ringtone/id/378359/Scott-Sigler/INFECTED-ringtone-buy-the-book-April-1/


----------

